# New Photo Contest?



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Did I miss the new photo contest for November/December or hasn't there been one yet?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There hasn't been one, as we have had limited participation in the past and it was taking a long time to get entrants. Is everyone up for a winter themed contest?


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i would have to say ... WAIT! I need to get all the animals together for the winter pics and get them done ....  but thats just me !


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

A rule we should have for that: Snow does not count for a better picture. cuz some people have it, some don't.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Please, no one even think about taking their hedgie out into the freezing cold, to get a photo. I would be horrified!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya, but maybe someone might bring a cup of snow to put around there hedgie and have some mini christmas stuff. Its just, the haloween one was kinda based on the costume/surroundings (which is fine), but some people may not get snow, so that would be a disadventage. I was just throwing that fact out is all. If sum1 actually brought out there hedgie in winter, people would be too mad at them to vote for them probably.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You do realize, that bringing the snow in and putting it around your hedgie would make him cold as well? That was the point.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya, but a bit being next to one may not... you know what, this is getting carried away. i was just thinking that that would make this not be even, lets just forget about this. this argumentish thing is kinda dumb.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Christmas Picture Contest!!!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Fake snow!

Hole punched paper!

Cotton!

White sheets! 

Anything but the real thing :shock: And, all of these things can be found anywhere and everywhere =)


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Mika said:


> Christmas Picture Contest!!!!!  :mrgreen:


or chanukkah. Jade needs a yamika. hehehe. Jadie Jew


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah we can use fake snow thats what I was thinking =]


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd enter a Winter Contest if I made it in time. o3o;


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, I will talk to Melissa and we will have another up and running shortly!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Can we do a montage with a program?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

In the past we've just done unaltered photos of hedgies. I'll leave the specifics up to Melissa, because she won the last contest.


----------

